# Fan cooling



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone done this?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

A heat sink and one fan would look a hell of a lot better than that.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

If you're doing that to a beautiful machine you have gone so far wrong!
It's entirely needless too. Mine has a heatsink and can easily stabilise the temperature and hold it there for multiple shots.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Buy a dual boiler PID machine and move on with your life? 😂

It's seeing things like this that I often say that, when you get to that level of modification / customisation, you are definitely not using the right tool for the job.


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

I have this - a fan connected to a simple temp controller. Works great, I can lock in a temp and it will happily keep it there indefinitely


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Lol just confirming this isnt mine!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Lol just confirming this isnt mine!


 I know 😊


----------

